# Oil Cleansing Method



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't remember who suggested it, but it was in the vaseline anti-aging post, and let me tell you it is amazing!! I didn't think oil was good for your skin but man my makeup just slides right off!! And in the morning my face wasn't very oily. Thank you to those who suggested it!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 7, 2006)

I love this too! it removes EVERYTHING!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 7, 2006)

I still haven't tried it yet... I'll need to get Vaseline first LOL!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 7, 2006)

i want to try it, but the idea still makes me nervous.

know anywhere where i can get a sample of the stuff.


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't used a homemade oil cleanser/or do the OCM instructions fully, but I use M.A.C Cleasning Oil of a night time and it's fantastic stuff!!! Oil Cleasners are great in my opinion! I want to get the Dermalogica Oil Cleansner as well!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to try it, but the idea still makes me nervous.know anywhere where i can get a sample of the stuff.

I made my cleansing oil myself with castor oil , extra virgin olive oil and almond oil.


----------



## beautynista (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, oil is perfect for makeup remover, but I don't use home made oil one.


----------



## alice_alice (Nov 7, 2006)

i mix jojoba, grapeseed and olive oil. love it. highly recomended. great for taking eye make up off too


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I made my cleansing oil myself with castor oil , extra virgin olive oil and almond oil. Made my own too. I mixed Olive oil(sweet oil), castor oil, sweet almond oil and tea trea oil, grape seed oil, jojoba oil, texas cedar wood and sandal wood (in jojoba oil).


----------



## Viviana (Nov 7, 2006)

interesting, maybe i should try this oil cleansing method too


----------



## mach1grrl (Nov 7, 2006)

I am glad someone makde a post on this since I have been so interested in trying this, but have no idea where to begin! I have read up online about the various oils, etc, but I feel overwhelmed. I went and bought castor oil, almond oil, and jojoba oil, and have no idea how I know what the proper mix is for my skin. I know the almond oil is great for taking off eye makeup, but other than that....I am confused!

I have pretty dry skin, but prone to break outs on my chin due to some medical issues. So not sure what would be best. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 7, 2006)

I just had my parents get me some extra virgin olive oil and castor oil at the store. I'm going to try it out tonight.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for the info! i like boscia's cleansing oil!


----------



## mowgli (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mach1grrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am glad someone makde a post on this since I have been so interested in trying this, but have no idea where to begin! I have read up online about the various oils, etc, but I feel overwhelmed. I went and bought castor oil, almond oil, and jojoba oil, and have no idea how I know what the proper mix is for my skin. I know the almond oil is great for taking off eye makeup, but other than that....I am confused!
I have pretty dry skin, but prone to break outs on my chin due to some medical issues. So not sure what would be best. Can anyone help? Thanks!

Hi - I think the recommended 'standard' ratio is 50:50. But you can alter the ratio and add more olive oil for dryer skins, or more castor oil for oilier skins, or skins that need deeper cleansing of pores etc. 
I also add essential oils, since the method includes a steaming of the face, its a good time way to get EO to penetrate. I was using patchouli and lavender, and am now trying rose and neroli - it smeels divine!


----------



## mach1grrl (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mowgli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi - I think the recommended 'standard' ratio is 50:50. But you can alter the ratio and add more olive oil for dryer skins, or more castor oil for oilier skins, or skins that need deeper cleansing of pores etc. 
I also add essential oils, since the method includes a steaming of the face, its a good time way to get EO to penetrate. I was using patchouli and lavender, and am now trying rose and neroli - it smeels divine!

Thanks for the info! So would you know what would be best for me to mix with castor oil....almond or jojoba?


----------



## claire20a (Nov 7, 2006)

The Dermalogica Precleanse oil is very good, but it takes a bit of getting used to! I have oily skin, and it certainly hasn't made it any worse (which I thought it might at first). The theory is that like dissolves like, so if you have oily skin you'll be better able to remove the oil with an oil based product.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 7, 2006)

I mixed 50% castor oil with 50% olive (sweet oil) I think I might add more olive so it's like 75/25 because I have combo/dry skin and the 50/50 mix is a little thick for my liking! I'm loving it so far though!!


----------



## Femme*Noir (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want to try it, but the idea still makes me nervous. i feel the same way!!!
but maybe ove rteh holiday weekend of thanksgiving i will try...


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 8, 2006)

Right now I am just using plain extra virgin olive oil, it seems to be doing wonders for my skin. As soon as I get more money as I am broke, I am going to try jojoba oil and grapeseed oil.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the recs everyone!!


----------



## alice_alice (Nov 8, 2006)

i dont know if there is any specific way to do it. i just mix whatever oils ive got at the moment (jojoba, olive, almond, greapeseed, etc), rub the mix on my face and eyes, wait however long i can usually 10-20 minutes and then wash it off with warm water usuing a cotton ball. it did make a possitive difference on my skin.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Nov 9, 2006)

I use the dhc deep cleansing oil. it's great and dissolves with water.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 9, 2006)

it's so good to see all of you doing the OCM!

i personally love it, it's done wonders for my skin. i use jojoba oil and castor oil 50/50. the castor is good for cleansing but is too heavy to use on it's own. plus it's great for my eyebrows and lashes.

it's cleared up my skin and helped any fine lines i have!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I went to GNC and bought Almond and Jojoba oil, but haven't tried it yet. Where does the steaming come in again? After you put the oil on and before you wash it off, right? I'm not sure where to find Castor oil. But..I thought it would work without it.


----------



## mach1grrl (Nov 9, 2006)

Is there much difference between using jojoba vs almond oil when mixing with castor oil? I bought both and have been using the almond, but wasn't sure exactly. I tend to have dry skin, well not as much lately at all, but many smile lines around my eyes for being only 27




So not sure which is best for fine lines?


----------



## alice_alice (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mach1grrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is there much difference between using jojoba vs almond oil when mixing with castor oil? I bought both and have been using the almond, but wasn't sure exactly. I tend to have dry skin, well not as much lately at all, but many smile lines around my eyes for being only 27



So not sure which is best for fine lines? jojoba kinda irritated my eyes so i would recommend almond. i use grapeseed instead of a moisturiser around my eyes and really like it. ive read its particularly suitable for this area beacuse its less greasy then most other oils and its also a very potent antioxidant.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to GNC and bought Almond and Jojoba oil, but haven't tried it yet. Where does the steaming come in again? After you put the oil on and before you wash it off, right? I'm not sure where to find Castor oil. But..I thought it would work without it. Yeah, you steam after you've rubbed the oil into your face and before you rinse it off! It will work better if you use the castor oil because the castor oil is thicker and cleanses better and the almond and jojoba are for moisturizing not cleansing! This might sound weird but castor oil is in the laxative section at Wal-Mart or any drugstore because that's basically what it's used for!


----------



## mach1grrl (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guy, I may try and find the grapeseed oil but at first glance all I found was almond and jojoba. I have onlu been doing the OCM for a few days now, and I mixed the 2 together and applied to my face then just put a hot washcloth over my face and wiped off the oil. Is this correct?


----------



## alice_alice (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mach1grrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks guy, I may try and find the grapeseed oil but at first glance all I found was almond and jojoba. I have onlu been doing the OCM for a few days now, and I mixed the 2 together and applied to my face then just put a hot washcloth over my face and wiped off the oil. Is this correct? i dont use a washcloth. just rub the oils and rinse after 20 minutes and its working just fine. many people are saying that u have to use castor oil but i dont understand why because as far as i understand the science behind the whole method is that oils dissolve oils. do some oils have better dissolving properties then others? if somebody knows pleace explain.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 9, 2006)

alright... in addition to vaseline, I'm gonna look for jojoba oil, grapeseed oil, and castor oil on my next run to the store

Thanks everyone!!!

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This might sound weird but castor oil is in the laxative section at Wal-Mart or any drugstore because that's basically what it's used for! lmao!!!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 10, 2006)

i think that whichever oils work best for you is fine. olive oil never worked well for me (my skin never absorbed it) but some swear by it. i like my mix of castor and jojoba simply because it works for me. if you find something what workd for you that's great!

some people add essential oils to the mix as well (lavender, tee tree, etc)


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 10, 2006)

I tried OCM last night w/ 50/50 mix of Castor Oil and EVOO and my skin felt really soft this morning. I think the olive oil is a bit heavy for me, so I will try this again with jojoba in place of that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay..just for clarity, do you guys wash your face as normal with something else after removing makeup with oil? Or just leave it with the oil cleansing?


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been using my dove bar for sensitive skin afterward and I love it! It leaves my skin so soft!!


----------



## mimiboo (Nov 11, 2006)

Are people saying that you can add an essential oil -say lavender to the mix? Will this not irritate the skin??

MB


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 11, 2006)

I have oily skin and this sounds interesting but, I've never heard of it. Can someone explain the process?? What do you mix?? How long do u keep it on? Where does steaming come in?? Thanks.


----------



## LVA (Nov 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have oily skin and this sounds interesting but, I've never heard of it. Can someone explain the process?? What do you mix?? How long do u keep it on? Where does steaming come in?? Thanks. ditto, i wanna know too and where do u buy jojoba oil?


----------



## katrosier (Nov 11, 2006)

I dont wash my face with anything else after. The oil cleanses enough and its not as greasy as you probably think so its not at all a problem to wash off .

Mac whore: you can mix any of the following : Extra virgin olive oil , Almond oil , Grapeseed oil , Castor oil , Jojoba oil . The ratio is usually 50/50 but people with oilier skin add more castor oil and people wiith dry skin add more of the "hydrating" oils. Basically all you do is rub it into your face like a regular cleanser. Steam your face to open up the pores so all the dirt seeps out . And then you just rinse it off with or without the help of a wash cloth depending on what you prefer.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow this is all so interesting.. I think I need to give this a try!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 11, 2006)

I also use oil, Erno Laszlo's Active pHelityl Oil and after that the Sea Mud Soap. It's really great for taking the makeup off!


----------



## Chipidy (Nov 13, 2006)

I really love how cleansing oils takes makeup off, but unfortunately I can't use them. I get awful deep breakouts that take forever to heal. Just something about my skin, I guess.


----------



## mach1grrl (Nov 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ditto, i wanna know too and where do u buy jojoba oil? I was able to find jojoba oil at my local Whole Foods grocery store. They have an essential oil area.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, oil is perfect for makeup remover, but I don't use home made oil one. Which one do you use???


----------



## chekchek (Nov 14, 2006)

Interesting info.WIll give this a try!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Let us know how you like it Chekchek


----------



## Kathy (Nov 26, 2006)

One more question...I have been cleansing with castor and sweet almond oil and I like it, but I was reading how several of you say grapeseed oil is good for lines around the eyes. Where do you find grapeseed oil? I found jojoba and almond at my local GNC, but have not seen grapeseed. Do I need to go to a health store?


----------



## LVA (Nov 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One more question...I have been cleansing with castor and sweet almond oil and I like it, but I was reading how several of you say grapeseed oil is good for lines around the eyes. Where do you find grapeseed oil? I found jojoba and almond at my local GNC, but have not seen grapeseed. Do I need to go to a health store? I found grapeseed @ my local grocery store , right next to the Olive Oil


----------



## Kathy (Nov 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found grapeseed @ my local grocery store , right next to the Olive Oil Really? Cool...I'll check tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## alice_alice (Nov 28, 2006)

i hope grapeseed oil works for u too. if u have dry skin u can mix it with an other oil. i mix it almond oil, apply it all over my face and eyes and then just on my eye area i put some shea butter. makes my skin glow...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 29, 2006)

I found grapeseed oil in the health food section of my grocery store. Next question...lol - I was in CVS and in the skincare section I found a bottle of Pure Liquid Glycerin. I'd never seen this before and thought I'd try it. Anyone else seen this and/or tried it before? Glycerin is supposed to be a great moisturizer. It says to dilute it with water and use it on your face. Thought maybe I would try mixing a little with my vaseline and seeing what happens. What do you all think?


----------



## Leony (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which one do you use??? Currently I'm using FANCL, but I'm thinking to switch to Paraben free cleanser because I find it good for my skin. My skin looks much better using the paraben free cleanser than using oil types cleanser.


----------



## yara (Dec 1, 2006)

i will try it


----------



## missG (Dec 14, 2006)

never mixed it myself..but have used MAC oil cleanser, ZA oil cleanser and some u can buy in pahrmacies and they work just great!! no need to spend much on the different eye and lips makeup remover!hehe..just that have to make sure u rinse it off well so that it won't clog your pores...


----------



## missGLAM (Dec 18, 2006)

How does the OCM affect acne?


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missGLAM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How does the OCM affect acne? yea i wanna know that too. seems like it would make your face oiler and clog your pores and cause more breakouts.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Dec 19, 2006)

it has decreased my breakouts. i mix castor oil with a few drops of tea tree oil.


----------



## speedy (Dec 20, 2006)

I use Jurlique's Rose body oil. It smells great and works really well.


----------



## lidog6 (Mar 5, 2007)

i tried this with 75 castor 25 evoo but it didnt seem to do much

i wash with it when im in the shower and i alwasy take really hot showers

what does the vaseline have to do with it?


----------



## catgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I just use simple safflower oil, no mixing.


----------



## faedreams79 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi! I just started posting on this website and I had some questions about OCm and was hoping that someone on here could help me out! Do you cleanse once or twice a day with this? How much of the oil mixture would you say you use? And if you only cleanse with it once a day, do you just rinse with water other times? Thanks so much! ~~jax


----------



## catgirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi

I cleanse twice a day, I like the fresh cleaned feeling in the morning, too. I think others just use a tiny bit of oil, but I take a lot. It's about quartersize, just because I like to massage it into my skin, I think it doubles as cleanser and moisturizer. There are days I use a hot washcloth to remove the oil, and other days I use handmade soap to remove it. It's a little bit more drying when I use soap, and when my skin is really really dry, I only use a hot washcloth.


----------



## faedreams79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Okay, I've been using it twice a day, so good I'm not doing it "wrong" or anything! Thanks for the quick reply! ~~jax


----------



## Kathy (Jun 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm going to give this a try, but I have a couple of questions. Do you all tone afterwards? I typically use an ACV and Tea tree oil toner after I clean my face. Also, would it be ok to use my Neutrogena Oil free acne cream cleanser after this or no? I usually do use a toner afterwards, just to get excess oil off my face. Clinique Clarifying Lotion 3 to be exact. I don't usually wash with anything else though. I use a little Sweet Almond Oil and Castor Oil mixed together then I tone afterwards and finally, use an eye and face moisturizer.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 26, 2007)

Sounds fine to me! Alot of times it just comes down to a little bit of experimenting to find out what works best for you. Good luck!


----------



## Msmia (Jun 26, 2007)

This is great information. I am going to try this tonight for my super dry skin.

Cam


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 28, 2007)

Those of you that do masks every week or so, do you use the OCM before or after your mask? I currently cleanse my face with my face wash and then apply my mask and then do my toner after that, but I wasn't sure how it would work with this method.


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 29, 2007)

i made my own too..... mixed castor oil+ sweet almond oil!!


----------



## Kemper (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *itzmarylicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i wanna know that too. seems like it would make your face oiler and clog your pores and cause more breakouts. *Mine actually cleared up




** *

*
I have had terrible skin for years, and believe me, acne isn't caused simply by things clogging your pores: otherwise, dirt would be the main cause of breakouts, and everybody would break out equally in similar environments. Just because these cleansers have "oil" in them, doesn't mean they stimulate oil glands or clog pores. Believe me, this approach has absolutely saved my skin, and soothed it into submission! I LOVE oil cleansers, they actually make my skin more comfortable and less oily and shiny. They're extremely effective at cleaning your skin, without aggravating it. Believe me, I've had every skin condition under the sun. *

* *

*
Besides, acne is caused by any number of factors: genetic factors, pollution, your immune system, your digestive system, food, your blood, your thyroid, the way your body deals with and disposes of hormones/toxins... Your glands aren't producing vegetable oils! These aren't bacteria and toxin-rich pollutants, these are clean, soothing, highly beneficial ingredients. *

* *

*
Ohappydaye: Scrubbing and over-toning your skin could dry it out, completely defeating the point of the oil-cleansing! Your skin could make more oil to compensate, and over-scrubbing can aggravate your skin, too. The point in the oil cleansing method is to take a gentle, moisture-giving approach. You're canceling it out by using a harsher, moisture-taking one! Give oil-cleansing a proper chance, okay? Think of it as using a cleanser that also helps moisturise. Your skin shouldn't feel dry afterwards, that's the point!*

*
*


----------



## Kathy (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK I just did this and I'm freaking out a little.



I'm praying I won't wake up to a zit filled face in the morning. Here is my potion mixture: extra virgin olive oil, castor oil, a few drops of vitamin E, lemon juice and tea tree oil. Leave it to me to over do it, right? lol 
Afterwards I used an ACV, tea tree and water toner on a cotton ball because I was freaked out about the possiblities of having left some of this in my pores. That left me feeling a bit dry, so I followed the instructions in the article and took a tiny bit of EVOO and CO and massaged it in to relieve the itches. Then I put my some oil free Olay for sensitive skin on and it felt better.

I hope I didn't mess this up. I'm thinking of exfoliating in the morning with Queen Helene's Mint Julip facial scrub b/c of the peeling I have from drying out my skin with BP. Figured also that if I over did it with the oil tonight that would get it out.



What do you all think?

I think it will be fine. I know it seems like the OIL will stay and clog your pores, but it won't. Especially if you're using a toner afterwards. Let us know how it's working for you!

Originally Posted by *dreamgirl_leah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those of you that do masks every week or so, do you use the OCM before or after your mask? I currently cleanse my face with my face wash and then apply my mask and then do my toner after that, but I wasn't sure how it would work with this method. I would say to just replace your regular face wash with the OCM. So...thus you would do the OCM then your mask then your toner. hth


----------



## gabyk (Jul 20, 2007)

What kind of grapeseed oil do you use? Are there different grades like coldpressed and refined ?


----------



## theSANDRA (Jul 26, 2007)

I use jojoba and grapeseed oil and my skin has changed a lot. It's so soft now and just glowy. I was so scared when I first started using oils and I was convinced I was going to have a huge breakout but to this day(I've been doing OCM since january) I haven't broken out due to the oils.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what oils would be recommened for combination skin? I would like to give this a try but i'm unsure of what to mixes to use in my blend. I already have jojoba oil



Thanks.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 31, 2007)

Grapeseed oil might be good.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 1, 2007)

I just started OCM yesterday for the first time... and strange as it may sound, I think I might already be seeing results unless its all in my head!





My face was breaking out like crazy (it's around that time of the month where this happens) so I was desperate to try anything. I used a mixture of Castor Oil, Grapeseed Oil and Almond Oil, with a few drops of Tea Tree Oil thrown in there too. I put a hot washcloth over my face for a few minutes and then massaged in the oil, then let the washcloth sit over my face to help the oil dissolve, then wiped it all off. After the oil was removed from my face I put some benzoyl peroxide (10%) on my trouble spots and then moisturized all over with pure aloe vera gel.

When I woke up this morning, my face was definitely smoother, I noticed less pores and blackheads... and the acne seemed to have calmed down a bit too (no new pimples, everything looked sort of "settled", not gone, but definitely not flaring up).

So far so good, although today is just day two... since I have oily skin I never would've thought oil would be good for it but I learned about some of the different oils properties and now I feel like a fool for not trying this sooner!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 1, 2007)

I am going today to buy my oils and start this. What do you all do in the morning to cleanse your face? Do you do the OCM then too or just use a regular face cleanser or do nothing?


----------



## lrk0010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Olive oil works very well


----------



## raizy (Aug 27, 2007)

you guys do the ocm with your make-up on? i mean, skip the cleanse method using your cleanser and apply oil instead? then use toner after?


----------



## Kathy (Aug 27, 2007)

Yup...it works better than you'd think. Even on oily skin.


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 29, 2007)

You could also try Clarins Loyus oil too.


----------



## Christmaself55 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been doing the OCM for about 2 days now, and I can tell a big difference. Usually I have to use an oil blotting paper every hour while I'm at work. I just get really oily. I only had to use it about 5 times in a 9 hour work day. Not bad. I think it is majorly improving. I also noticed that my skin feels softer and less tight. I have really oily skin and I thought oil on oil would be bad but it's actually helping. I'm so glad I decided to try this. Oh I am usuing extra virgin oil and castor oil. I might go to the almond oil soon but I'm trying this out for now. Thanks guys for chatting up a storm about the OCM, it's really looking like it's going to improve my skin. Thanks again!


----------



## Andi (Sep 20, 2007)

I am getting some Castor Oil tomorrow (I already have Olive Oil and Tea Tree Oil at home) and start trying this out.

Thanks to everybody for their explanations, I found this thread a bit late but now all my questions are answered already.


----------



## yaomi (Sep 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *theSANDRA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use jojoba and grapeseed oil and my skin has changed a lot. It's so soft now and just glowy. I was so scared when I first started using oils and I was convinced I was going to have a huge breakout but to this day(I've been doing OCM since january) I haven't broken out due to the oils. i am a little confused here, can anybody tell me it is used as a makeup remover or cleaser? and steaming is a must step?
thanks a lot!


----------



## lexelle (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello all,

I am interested in trying OCM. I plan on buying castor oil. Can Vitamin E oil be mixed with the castor oil? IS Vitamin E oil considered moisturizing?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *yaomi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am a little confused here, can anybody tell me it is used as a makeup remover or cleaser? and steaming is a must step?
thanks a lot!

It can be used as both a makeup remover and a cleanser. Steaming is not a must, but it does help clear the pores better, imo. 

Quote:
Hello all, 
I am interested in trying OCM. I plan on buying castor oil. Can Vitamin E oil be

mixed with the castor oil? IS Vitamin E oil considered moisturizing?

You can mix those together, but imo vitamin e oil is pretty heavy and so is castor oil. So...the 2 together will be really, really heavy. If you have dry skin it might be okay, but otherwise I'd suggest mixing the castor with grapeseed or almond oil. Vitamin E is a GREAT moisturizer, it's just thick.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont wash my face with anything else after. The oil cleanses enough and its not as greasy as you probably think so its not at all a problem to wash off .
Mac whore: you can mix any of the following : Extra virgin olive oil , Almond oil , Grapeseed oil , Castor oil , Jojoba oil . The ratio is usually 50/50 but people with oilier skin add more castor oil and people wiith dry skin add more of the "hydrating" oils. Basically all you do is rub it into your face like a regular cleanser. Steam your face to open up the pores so all the dirt seeps out . And then you just rinse it off with or without the help of a wash cloth depending on what you prefer.

Thank you guys!
I have a bunch of oils in my cupboard that I use to make hair stuff and moisturizers. I never thought of a cleanser. I guess I'll hafta try.

Thanks again for a great thread


----------



## lexelle (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

You can mix those together, but imo vitamin e oil is pretty heavy and so is castor oil. So...the 2 together will be really, really heavy. If you have dry skin it might be okay, but otherwise I'd suggest mixing the castor with grapeseed or almond oil. Vitamin E is a GREAT moisturizer, it's just thick.

Is Olive oil a heavy or light oil? I have Vitamin E oil already and would like to use it if possible when trying this method. So I'm wondering which type of oil could be mixed with Vitamin E oil.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 13, 2007)

*I AM LOVING THIS!* Anyways, my last post on this thread was 2006. So a quick update. My oil cleansing method is now:

Coconut oil ( a must for me)

Castor oil

Olive oil

Rose leaf powder (after a couple of weeks its going to get infused with the oil and maybe I will get rose leaf oil? sweet!)

Lavender Essential oil

A few drops of rose hip seed oil

I think Almond oil..not exactly sure.

Hemp seed oil.


----------



## lexelle (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I AM LOVING THIS!* Anyways, my last post on this thread was 2006. So a quick update. My oil cleansing method is now:
Coconut oil ( a must for me)

Castor oil

Olive oil

Rose leaf powder (after a couple of weeks its going to get infused with the oil and maybe I will get rose leaf oil? sweet!)

Lavender Essential oil

A few drops of rose hip seed oil

I think Almond oil..not exactly sure.

Hemp seed oil.

When you mix the coconut oil with all the other oils.... does the coconut oil stay in the liquid form? or does the coconut oil revert to its solid form when then temperature is lower than 70F?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lexelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When you mix the coconut oil with all the other oils.... does the coconut oil stay in the liquid form? or does the coconut oil revert to its solid form when then temperature is lower than 70F? It stays in liquid form, ma'am. But if you mix it with an oil more prone to being solid (like shea butter) it will turn into a solid. it happened to my shea butter. but when mixed with other oils, it will be in a liquid state.


----------



## Nox (Nov 13, 2007)

Gosh. I must be a simpleton.

Everybody is using all these special oils. I just use unrefined coconut oil + EVOO. Works just great for me. But then, maybe I don't know what I'm missing...


----------



## lauren84 (Nov 15, 2007)

I really want to try this..I started doing the Dove beauty bar and Vaseline skin regimine like 2 weeks ago and could not be more pleased...maybe I will do the OCM at night to remove makeup and in the am use the Dove Beauty Bar...and I am sticking with the Vaseline for sure..I had fine lines (the ones on the forehead from making expressions) and ( I am only 23 but a tan ***horrible I know) and they are GONE!! Yippee


----------



## quut (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for the info! i like boscia's cleansing oil


----------



## lexelle (Dec 1, 2007)

I finally started using this method and so far I really like it. I've been using castor oil and extra virgin olive oil (50-50) for the last 3 days now. It has been cleasening and has been leaving my face feeling softer. I still use my moisturizer afterwards since some parts of my face become drier than others adfter awhile.


----------



## lauren84 (Dec 11, 2007)

so when exactly does the steaming come into play? before...? or after or during?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Dec 14, 2007)

I use mix of:

-olive oil light-90%

-castor oil-10%

-20 drops of rose hip seed oil

So far I love it,I am thinking about adding a little more castor oil(for better cleansing)I feel a little to much moisture-but my face look great-very soft and no breakouts so far





I have combination dry,very sensitive skin.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all! I think I'm going to give this a try after reading so many good things about it. Do you think Castor oil + sweet almond oil would be a good mix for a combination skin? Is it too drying / oily?

Thanks for your help


----------



## klara (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting thread, thank you for the tips


----------



## lienny (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use mix of:-olive oil light-90%

-castor oil-10%

-20 drops of rose hip seed oil

So far I love it,I am thinking about adding a little more castor oil(for better cleansing)I feel a little to much moisture-but my faced looked great-very soft and no breakouts so far





I have combination dry,very sensitive skin.

could you tell me where did you get your castor oil? you know anyway we can replace the castor oil with any other kind of oil?and did you add the rose hip seed oil just to make it smell better or is there another reason?


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lienny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif could you tell me where did you get your castor oil? you know anyway we can replace the castor oil with any other kind of oil?and did you add the rose hip seed oil just to make it smell better or is there another reason?

I got my castor oil at vitamine cottage store-U can replace castor oil with other oils(grapeseed oil,sesame oil for example).I use castor because I read that is good for deep cleansing and also good conditioner for eyelashes.I add rose hip seed oil for the smell but also for moisture(is good for dry,sensitive skin)
Now I use:

castor oil- 30%

Olive oil light-70%

and couple drops od rose hip seed oil


----------



## lienny (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CzarnyElf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got my castor oil at vitamine cottage store-U can replace castor oil with other oils(grapeseed oil,sesame oil for example).I use castor because I read that is good for deep cleansing and also good conditioner for eyelashes.I add rose hip seed oil for the smell but also for moisture(is good for dry,sensitive skin)
Now I use:

castor oil- 30%

Olive oil light-70%

and couple drops od rose hip seed oil

yeah, I just read tips and she/he suggested using castor oil to strengthen the lashes. That's very clever of you to think of using castor oil as a 2-in-1 product




anyway, I'm still confused about which kind of castor oil i should use 'cause I think there are the pure castor oil, the cold pressed ones,...do you know the differences b/w these kinds by any chance?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 8, 2008)

pure. take always pure oils (i read somewhere in order to be pure an oil has to be cold pressed as it means the oil comes from the fruit or seeds and didn't have any chemical treatment or refinement). i bought a castor oil bottle and stupid me didn't notice until it was too late there was also alcohol in it (yet it was an organic brand arg !). as a result, i get puffy eyelids if it gets near my eyes.

almond oil is definitely great especially if your skin is a bit sensitive. i use it with warm water on a cotton pad to take off all my makeup. i find it a bit too much for my oilier areas so i rinse it off with my water makeup remover from Uriage, but any floral water will do.


----------



## lienny (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pure. take always pure oils (i read somewhere in order to be pure an oil has to be cold pressed as it means the oil comes from the fruit or seeds and didn't have any chemical treatment or refinement). i bought a castor oil bottle and stupid me didn't notice until it was too late there was also alcohol in it (yet it was an organic brand arg !). as a result, i get puffy eyelids if it gets near my eyes.
almond oil is definitely great especially if your skin is a bit sensitive. i use it with warm water on a cotton pad to take off all my makeup. i find it a bit too much for my oilier areas so i rinse it off with my water makeup remover from Uriage, but any floral water will do.

thank you for the info, so i guess cold pressed and pure are the same thing. I don't know if my skin is sensitive or not 'cause I never have any bad reaction to any products, ever, such as redness, rashes,...but it's definitely oily. I think I might as well try the castor oil because the others such as almond oil are only available via the internet, i think.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lienny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I might as well try the castor oil because the others such as almond oil are only available via the internet, i think. Castor Oil is available in any grocery store in the laxative section (yes, weird I know) and you should be able to find almond oil in a Natural Food store or even just a natural food section of your grocery store (if it's big enough). I found grapeseed and almond oil at a GNC (General Nutrition Center). There are alot of those around. hth


----------



## lienny (Jan 9, 2008)

do you know if we can use olive oil alone by itself? Because I'm still confused why we have to mix at least 2 together to do OCM (olive+castor,...)


----------



## Kathy (Jan 9, 2008)

Castor Oil, imo, is the primary oil for actual cleansing and removing dirt, grime, makeup, etc. The other oils do that also, but not as well as Castor oil. Olive, almond, etc. are more for moisturizing than castor. That's why most people mix them. You can try it without it, but if you find it doesn't seem to be working well, then I'd add some castor oil. hth


----------



## lienny (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Castor Oil, imo, is the primary oil for actual cleansing and removing dirt, grime, makeup, etc. The other oils do that also, but not as well as Castor oil. Olive, almond, etc. are more for moisturizing than castor. That's why most people mix them. You can try it without it, but if you find it doesn't seem to be working well, then I'd add some castor oil. hth thanks, this helps a lot!


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 16, 2008)

how often should this be done? daily, weekly, etc.?


----------



## lienny (Jan 17, 2008)

most people use it twice a day, morning and evening


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 17, 2008)

fab! I'll have to venture out tomorrow and get some Cator Oil - our local store only had Mineral oil and after some searching online have found this is NOT the same as Castor Oil - so hopefully I can find some!


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 17, 2008)

Straight extra virgin olive oil works fine for cleansing, especially if your skin is sensitive.

I've got really dry skin, so I don't use castor oil. But equal parts of olive, almond, jojoba, and sunflower oils. It works fine but if I just have olive oil, I just use olive oil.


----------



## joana-cardoso (Jan 17, 2008)

I am absolutely curious and expectant with this OCM thread!!! I have combo/sensitive skin, to the point I only tolerate water makeup removers...should I be trying this?

What mix would you recommend?

(GOOD THREAD!!!) ***


----------



## xxahsinxx (Jan 17, 2008)

i always use johnsons baby lotion or johnsons baby oil to get rid of makeup...if is good for babies skin....good enough for me!


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 19, 2008)

I received some samples from DHC and the deep cleaning oil is amazing! contains olive oil and it takes all my make-up off and my skin feels so soft!


----------



## lienny (Jan 21, 2008)

QUESTION:

I mix the oils all at once and store it in a big bottle, then I pour a small amount into a smaller container and use the mixed oil from it everyday. When my smaller container runs out of oil, I just go back and refill it with the oil from the big container. Has anyone done it and is it a good idea because I don't know if leaving the mixed oil too long will cause any problem.


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 23, 2008)

So I just bought my castor oil, sweet (olive) oil, and tea tree oil at the DS today! Can't wait to try my little mixture tonight



I also have coconut oil at home so I'll see about including that too...

I found this great site with tons of oils and other natural skincare ingredients that you can mix up yourself--Vegetable Oils, Carrier Oils and Fixed Oils - FNWL They even list the types of skin problems each ingredient is good for... I definitely spent an hour looking through everything today planning an amazing facial scrub I want to make lol

Originally Posted by *cassie4mark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I just bought my castor oil, sweet (olive) oil, and tea tree oil at the DS today! Can't wait to try my little mixture tonight



I also have coconut oil at home so I'll see about including that too... ICK. ECK. Tea Tree Oil seriously makes me nauseated. Seriously, that stuff STINKS. And I paid $11 for that stuff and I don't think I'll be able to use it but I really need it for its disinfectant qualities since I have acne issues... I'm not even normally sensitive to smells at all, but this is awful.
I have a pimple on my shoulder so I applied it there... if it helps it I guess I will try to find some way to include this stuff in my cleanser, but if it doesn't then never using it again...


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 23, 2008)

castor oil smells bad too!


----------



## AverysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

I never, ever thought I would ever use oil on my face, but now I am finding that I love the oil cleansing method! Is anyone else using this? I've seen videos and reviews for months, but was so hesitant to try it, but I did go ahead and order a balancing blend that is for my skin type and I LOVE IT! I am so happy to say that after 1 full week I have not had any breakouts (I break out very easily) and my skin is radiant! I've never been able to say that before. I'm not sure what it is, but I think it's really evening out my skin tone. It's most noticable when I wake up in the morning, no splotchyness no red marks or puffy eyes. I've been using it at night, but I think I'm going to see if I can use it in the mornings too before I put on my makeup, depends on how fast I need to get ready. My skin is so soft that I haven't used moisturizer for the last two days either. And the brand I got is fragranced with tea tree oil and lavender so it smells heavenly and I think helps me to relax at night before bed.

I'd love to hear from anyone else that is using the OCM on their skin and what they think and how it's going after using it for months or more.

Thanks, Marti


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE Dermatologica's Cleansing Oil. It works wonders and you don't need a lot. I use it before I use my regular cleanser. For taking off makeup it is GREAT. If you don't wear makeup everyday I don't suggest using it everyday. I am not a wear makeup to work person and so I only use the stuff 2-3 times a week. But you can use it as often as you want.


----------



## Sablerain (Nov 21, 2008)

I like this idea. I've been using jojoba oil as my body moisturizer with great results, so I would like to try out the OCM. *Runs off to do more research* Although I do love my makeup and nail polish it's nice to incorporate natural products, cheaper too, haha.


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 21, 2008)

I really like my MAC Cleanse off oil.. but I do wash my face still after I use it. It's great for taking off all traces of makeup.


----------



## Kemper (Nov 26, 2008)

People don't seem to realise that it isn't oil itself (Or dirt, for that matter) that gives you shiny skin or breakouts, but the way in which your body disposes of toxins and hormones and the glue created from waste excreted through your pores, which in turn, creates a breeding ground for bacteria. Otherwise, children would break out if they touched dirt or oil or their faces touched yours. Skin works from the INSIDE out. Oil cleansing isn't any more dangerous for breakouts than any other change of routine you might face. If anything, its less so.


----------



## raizy (Dec 15, 2008)

does it help in getting rid of whiteheads or some bumps on the skin?


----------



## Lauren Ball (Aug 30, 2011)

So let me get this straight with the OCM you use a mixture of caster oil and a carrier oil, rub it into your face, steam, then wipe it off.  No soaps or cleansers needed.  This is what the ancient Romans used to do!  

It makes sense that if you strip the oils from your skin with cleaners then your body will kick into over drive to replace them thus using oils to soften the clogged pores and sebum- jojoba and caster oil are supposed to have antiseptic properties.  I also read that jojoba oil is not really an oil but a wax that has a melting point at room temperature and is the closest "oil" that matches the skins natural sebum, very cool.  

I am confused as to how many times you can do a deep cleansing.  One website I read up from said that you are not supposed to OCM too much but harshes on using regular cleansers.  I guess I will try using a caster oil mix a few times a week and use just straight up jojoba oil + a warm wash cloth the other nights.  The site said that nothing is needed in the morning since the OCM purifies the skin and balances it at night.


----------



## MissSensuous (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the OCM and use it everyday - I choose to use pure Jojoba Oil and I think it does wonders. My skin feels clean and soft after I've finished and not the slightist bit "tight". Plus it is a light oil, it doesn't feel heavy and take a while to wash off. You will need to use a wash cloth though - I prefer to use a muslin cloth which also acts as a mild exfoliant.

I would also like to experiment using Coconut Oil - one day I will!


----------



## hollymackerel (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.cosmeticscop.com/the-oil-cleansing-method-for-oily-skin.aspx


----------



## divadoll (Sep 30, 2011)

I have eczema and coconut oil gave me a terrible reaction.  Coconut oil also clogs pores so keep that in mind if you are still thinking of trying. 



> Originally Posted by *MissSensuous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the OCM and use it everyday - I choose to use pure Jojoba Oil and I think it does wonders. My skin feels clean and soft after I've finished and not the slightist bit "tight". Plus it is a light oil, it doesn't feel heavy and take a while to wash off. You will need to use a wash cloth though - I prefer to use a muslin cloth which also acts as a mild exfoliant.
> 
> I would also like to experiment using Coconut Oil - one day I will!


----------



## jakata arrant (Oct 1, 2011)

[SIZE=12pt]I donâ€™t think you can go wrong with Jojoba, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]the only other oil that is good for my skin type is grapeseed oil. [/SIZE]


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 10, 2011)

Where do u get all these oils from...


----------



## Lauren Ball (Oct 10, 2011)

delete


----------



## divadoll (Oct 10, 2011)

Castor oil and sweet almond oil can be found in Indian grocery stores.


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 11, 2011)

> you can get most of them in the super market. I know that caster oil is usually in the pharmacy and jojoba in the natural sections. Other oils can be found in vitamin shops and specialty natural stores.
> 
> its not a cure all and you need to be careful from what I read if you have broken capillaries or rosacia with the steam. I have tried it and it does get off makeup and leave my skin feeling clean but not tight.


 I have broken capillaries. But it's not bad. Are these oils bad for it?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 11, 2011)

Jojoba oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil are not bad for skin. Castor oil by itself can be drying so you'd have to mix it with other oils.  Look at the ingredients in your favourite face cream, you'll find oils there too. 



> Originally Posted by *mcarazee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have broken capillaries. But it's not bad. Are these oils bad for it?


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 12, 2011)

> Jojoba oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil are not bad for skin. Castor oil by itself can be drying so you'd have to mix it with other oils. Look at the ingredients in your favourite face cream, you'll find oils there too.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mcarazee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have broken capillaries. But it's not bad. Are these oils bad for it?


 Cool thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GhinnyGirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Just recently, someone told me about OCM, I'm 46 and although I *had* pretty clear skin althrough high school / adolenses, at 36 it changed. I was told by numerous dermatoligists that I have "Adult Acne" which I've been battling for about 10yrs. I have tried everything (at least it seems that way) topicals, Accutane, which was great until I stopped taking it. I'm tired of it all and ready to give in and let my face do what it wants, escpecially after throwing away so much stuff that "should do the trick".  So after reading up on this and everyone's posts, I'm going to give it a shot . . . . . what do I have to loose ? Here's hoping for the best and fingers crossed . . .  wish me luck !


----------



## divadoll (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope it works out for you.  You may have to tweek your oil combination to get the cleansing you need.  My skin had been oily and dry alternately.  My skin would get oily thru the day, when I cleansed, it'd be dry.  I don't get that anymore, I've been using this method for almost 3 yrs now.  I'm 43.  
 



> Originally Posted by *GhinnyGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just recently, someone told me about OCM, I'm 46 and although I *had* pretty clear skin althrough high school / adolenses, at 36 it changed. I was told by numerous dermatoligists that I have "Adult Acne" which I've been battling for about 10yrs. I have tried everything (at least it seems that way) topicals, Accutane, which was great until I stopped taking it. I'm tired of it all and ready to give in and let my face do what it wants, escpecially after throwing away so much stuff that "should do the trick".  So after reading up on this and everyone's posts, I'm going to give it a shot . . . . . what do I have to loose ? Here's hoping for the best and fingers crossed . . .  wish me luck !


----------



## vsgirlfidelity (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mcarazee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have broken capillaries. But it's not bad. Are these oils bad for it?



broken capillaries aren't effected by any products. if you've got 'em, you've got 'em.  you could use soothing/calming products to reduce redness but that's about it.  Oils/emulsifiers won't have an effect.  So worry not!

i have never ventured into homemade products, but are you guys emulsifying the oil after you rub it into the skin?  With most oil cleansing products, it's what you are supposed to do.  Since oil attracts oil, the water sweeps everything up without spreading it,  completely washing off the oil traps you've created on your face.  I don't know if homemade mixtures have that property, or if the cleansers you purchase have an added vehicle to it.  

I see that Boscia has a cleansing oil, and someone already mentioned Dermalogica's Pre-Cleanse (great product and well worth the 35 bucks, by the way), but Lancome also offers a cleansing oil and i'm sure many other skincare brands offer them.

someone asked if you cleanse after the oil...and depending on your skin type/skin conditions, it may be beneficial.  Regular cleansers have added ingredients that target your specific concerns and they definitely work best after cleansing with an oil-based cleanser (which just makes sure you are stripping the skin of excess oil and dirt).


----------



## divadoll (Feb 8, 2012)

I use a castor oil and jojoba mix to remove makeup and dirt from my face.  I had added polysorbate 20 to one batch but I didn't like how it felt after I removed it.  I generally use a gentle microfibre cloth to remove most of the oil and my makeup.  Most times I just wash my face with a cleanser afterwards to remove the rest of the unwanted oil.  When my face feels dry, I just use a 50% witchhazel/50% rosewater mix as a toner to remove the rest of the oil and dirt.  That stuff works awesome without leaving my face feeling dry.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 14, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]Oil cleansing method is definitely a great skin care you can give to yourself! It will really make your skin healthy and supple to touch even if you have the oily skin. I've been doing this for the past two years and it never fails me.[/SIZE]


----------



## Kemper (Aug 27, 2012)

I love this too! I'm a skin care maniac, and I've never found a more effective way of cleansing. I use store bought skin care oils, which emulsify when mixed with water. You massage them on dry, then add water, it emulsifies, then rinse. My favourite at the moment is Dermalogica's Precleanse!


----------



## jacquiiiem (Aug 29, 2012)

I use my MAC Cleanse-Off Oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I also cleanse afterwards with just Dove Soap, x


----------



## Jennifer Love (Sep 17, 2012)

I LOVE the DHC cleansing oil.  It makes me happy in my heart.


----------



## frodnew (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hollymackerel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.cosmeticscop.com/the-oil-cleansing-method-for-oily-skin.aspx


 Hmm....this is saying to not use the OCM, so I'm not sure (I have acne I am trying to get rid of currently.) if I should do this.

Also, question: is there a reason people are using castor oil as a base for other oils?  I was thinking, if I try this, of just using grape seed oil on its own.  Why is castor oil helpful?


----------

